# Looking for the highest lb. bow



## marku (Jul 23, 2009)

They dont make them because a 70lb bow will kill 95% of anything anyone hunts for. I think Elite makes a 90lb model.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

PSE makes a 80#
Athens will put 80# limbs on also.

but as one poster said...70's will down 95% of everything here in North America


----------



## Tsmiddy21790 (Jan 11, 2009)

You trying to pop a hemi man ...


----------



## team_realtree (Mar 17, 2009)

why do you need this....are you going on an elephant safari?


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

team_realtree said:


> why do you need this....are you going on an elephant safari?


I think a 70 would do a elephant with the proper BH and shot placement.


----------



## ryan.u (May 3, 2008)

mathews monster will go to 80
wich is alot of power on that bow


----------



## bradley_ee (Nov 25, 2008)

909bowsniper said:


> I think a 70 would do a elephant with the proper BH and shot placement.


Right through the eye :uzi:


----------



## team_realtree (Mar 17, 2009)

909bowsniper said:


> I think a 70 would do a elephant with the proper BH and shot placement.


for sure it would....to the above poster who said 95% of game what animals are you referring to that 70 won't bring down effectively? Just curious? Cape buffalo??


----------



## marku (Jul 23, 2009)

Im talking LARGE animals, Hippos, Elephants etc. Im not saying a 70lb wont blow thru or kill one but I would suggest just for the momentum and kinetic energy a heavier bow other than 70lbs when hunting big stuff.

I think a 70lb would do fine on a Cape Buffalo with a heavy stiff arrow.


----------



## team_realtree (Mar 17, 2009)

marku said:


> Im talking LARGE animals, Hippos, Elephants etc. Im not saying a 70lb wont blow thru or kill one but I would suggest just for the momentum and kinetic energy a heavier bow other than 70lbs when hunting big stuff.
> 
> I think a 70lb would do fine on a Cape Buffalo with a heavy stiff arrow.


spot and stalk cape buffalo with my compound...that would be awesome :darkbeer:


----------



## tuffshot (Jan 3, 2004)

My old Oregon will go 85#s also have a Jennings XLRS that will go to 80#'s
Used to shoot a 90# Martin.

Man I'm glad those days are over.


----------



## dave308 (Sep 16, 2006)

Better look for a good orthopaedic surgeon when you find your bow :wink:


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

APA bows


----------



## norbyx (Jul 17, 2009)

I am not looking to go hunting for anything, just looking to practice with a heavyer bow. I know there are some 80# bows out there...I would like to find the model and brand of an old bow that can push over 80# that is not so expensive...


----------



## tuffshot (Jan 3, 2004)

norbyx said:


> I am not looking to go hunting for anything, just looking to practice with a heavyer bow. I know there are some 80# bows out there...I would like to find the model and brand of an old bow that can push over 80# that is not so expensive...


I listed 3 in my last post.

My Oregon - Columbia model is an 85#er
Still have it. Also a Jennings XLRS that is an 80#er Still have it too.


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

Why would you want a 80 to 90# bow to practice with? Are you nuts or do you want to pick up your nuts after shooting these 90# bows?


----------



## tuffshot (Jan 3, 2004)

RonnieB54 said:


> Why would you want a 80 to 90# bow to practice with? Are you nuts or do you want to pick up your nuts after shooting these 90# bows?


LOL / Thats the poundage you had too shoot years ago to get a 2413 over 300 fps


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

you goin' after these guys


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

I agree that was years ago but why would you shoot that kind of poundage now? You don't need that kind of bow to practice with like the guy said! All I can say better him then me. I would probably rebrake my shoulder or like I said picking up some nuts.


----------



## Oregonbwhunter (Aug 25, 2006)

norbyx said:


> Hi,
> I am just wondering, I can see that most bow makers stop the lb. to 70# in most cases. I was looking to find something with a higher poundage, over 80#. Let's say from 80#-100#. Is any bow out there capable of such a pull?


I don't understand why when you have a question everyone (almost everyone) has to question it just because they don't agree with what you want. In answer to your question I know that the 08 Elites went to 100# I am currently shooting the GTO at 100# and the Elite Synergy at 90#'s and an E-500 at 90#'s. These are also the bows that I shoot 3-D with. Alot of people say why because 70#'s is enough, well I also shoot traditional and I know alot of traditional hunters that question your guys 70# bows. 

OBH


----------



## tuffshot (Jan 3, 2004)

RonnieB54 said:


> I agree that was years ago but why would you shoot that kind of poundage now? You don't need that kind of bow to practice with like the guy said! All I can say better him then me. I would probably rebrake my shoulder or like I said picking up some nuts.


Shooting a very heavy arrow with authority takes poundage.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

A couple of the new Strother bows that are coming out very shortly will be available up to 100#


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

i know pse made a couple bows in previous years that went up to 100 lbs. for the life of me i cant remember what the name of it was right now though. i see them on here and on ebay from time to time.


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

its called the gorilla made by pse in 2000 available from 80 to 100 lbs


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

909bowsniper said:


> PSE makes a 80#
> Athens will put 80# limbs on also.
> 
> but as one poster said...70's will down 95% of everything here in North America


I'm sorry but 70# will kill 100% of North America game so will 60# with no problem.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

kjwhfsd said:


> I'm sorry but 70# will kill 100% of North America game so will 60# with no problem.


the other 5% is for aliens...from other planets:darkbeer:


----------



## dhvac (Aug 14, 2009)

my katera is at 83 
dont understand some of the girley men here.....ohhh I am going to get hurt cause I use a muscle, ohhhh I have to go to the doctors because I cant put my body to use 

now I know some guys could never move that kinda weight but I am benching over 325, squatting 450+ and I can curl over 100 lbs do you really think that an 80 lb bow even works me out? I know I am not the strongest gut out there or even on this site, heck the guy who go me back into lifting benches 550+ I doubt a 100 lb bow would even slow him down 

I know I dont NEED 80 lbs to kill a deer 
I also dont NEED a bow
I dont NEED to hunt at all 
I live next door to a butcher shop and can get fresh steak every day if I want it 

but what I want is an 80lb+ bow so thats what I bought 
and after shooting all day i am still not as sore as a45 minutes in the gym or 8 to 12 hrs at work 

sorry about the hijacking but I just cant believe how many people here (and you see it every day) cant understand why someone would want something different then them


----------



## Arrow2Arrow (Aug 24, 2008)

I was going to say the Gorilla bow by PSE as well. I believe it went all the way up to 120# if I remember correctly. 

Also, all the people saying he's gonna drop a nut or 70# is enough are ridiculous. What country do you live in? I know that I am proud to live in a country that allows for freedom of choice! Sure it may not be very practical to pull 80+ pounds but I bet it is FUN to let that heavy arrow fly! Also he may want to practice holding draw weight for longer periods of time on his regular hunting bow.


----------



## dave308 (Sep 16, 2006)

dhvac said:


> my katera is at 83
> dont understand some of the girley men here.....ohhh I am going to get hurt cause I use a muscle, ohhhh I have to go to the doctors because I cant put my body to use
> 
> now I know some guys could never move that kinda weight but I am benching over 325, squatting 450+ and I can curl over 100 lbs do you really think that an 80 lb bow even works me out? I know I am not the strongest gut out there or even on this site, heck the guy who go me back into lifting benches 550+ I doubt a 100 lb bow would even slow him down
> ...



It may not hurt you now but in the long run it will. Just wait until you hit your 50's. The body can only handle so much stress before it starts breaking down. But don't take my word for it, see for yourself :wink:


----------



## tuffshot (Jan 3, 2004)

We used to shoot heavy bows with fingers and only 65% breakover. Now its done with a release and 80% breakover? Kids


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

dhvac said:


> my katera is at 83
> dont understand some of the girley men here.....ohhh I am going to get hurt cause I use a muscle, ohhhh I have to go to the doctors because I cant put my body to use
> 
> now I know some guys could never move that kinda weight but I am benching over 325, squatting 450+ and I can curl over 100 lbs do you really think that an 80 lb bow even works me out? I know I am not the strongest gut out there or even on this site, heck the guy who go me back into lifting benches 550+ I doubt a 100 lb bow would even slow him down
> ...


Well said. This is like most of the uninformed idiots on my nj hunting forum that don't think shooting a deer past 40 yards is a reality or humane?


----------



## dhvac (Aug 14, 2009)

dave308 said:


> It may not hurt you now but in the long run it will. Just wait until you hit your 50's. The body can only handle so much stress before it starts breaking down. But don't take my word for it, see for yourself :wink:


actually the statistics say that those of us who work our bodies and maintain muscle mass will do better later on 
muscle mass helps protect bone density, the more you work out when your younger the slower you lose muscle mass 
I probably wont be shooting an 80 lb bow when I am 50 (If I live to 50) 
but there is no PROOF that I am hurting myself at all and actually the PROOF points to the opposite that I am helping myself out but using my muscle


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

marku said:


> They dont make them because a 70lb bow will kill 95% of anything anyone hunts for. I think Elite makes a 90lb model.


Who cares why he needs it, but the truth is, 50 lbs will take down 100% of North American game efficiently.


----------



## TruFlight 28 (Jan 12, 2006)

Lifting is great but 400 to 500 #s Your Muscles says Yes Your joints will eventual say NOOOOOOOO!!!ukey:


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

remember when you want to pull that much poundage its because you want maximum speed and penetration...right? reguardless of the poundage your arrow will go so fast. a monster @ 70# will still outshoot an old school bow @ 90 lbs. bottom line is how fast is the arrow going. just because your shooting 90 lbs and flinging a 600 grain arrow @ 250 fps and the same 70# monster shoots that same arrow @ 260 you will be getting more energy with the light draw weight. see my point?? i am not a professional writer so i hope you can follow me here. no need to pull extra #'s these days with modern bows. no one remembers how many pounds you were pulling after you leave the mountain...only the animals you brought with ya. good shooting


----------



## FedSmith (Jul 27, 2009)

SteveID said:


> Who cares why he needs it, but the truth is, 50 lbs will take down 100% of North American game efficiently.


From what distance? You gonna hunt Grizzlies with a 50-pound bow?

Get video.:wink:


----------



## dhvac (Aug 14, 2009)

honestly I just dont get it....... we all know we can kill animals with a 50 lb bow and for the animals I hunt for I can legally do it with 30lbs 
but i shoot one to 2 shots a year at animals and many hundreds at bags.... its not about killin. its about having a choice to get what I want 

my bow isnt the fastest out there, at least I dont think it is but I haven't found a place with a chrono since I have owned it 
its rated at 330 I like to think I am getting 300 but if its 280 I still love my 83lb katera 
if it came in 90lb I would have probably looked for one of those..... why because when you guys are on here in 20 years talking about you dont need more then 30 lbs because at 30 it will kill deer and do 400fps then I can tell everyone about the "good ole days" when I shot a 90lb hoyt lol 
ok that last part was a stretch because I honestly dont care either way if YOU think its crazy I like it its mine its what I wanted so its what I spent my money on


----------



## dhvac (Aug 14, 2009)

TruFlight 28 said:


> Lifting is great but 400 to 500 #s Your Muscles says Yes Your joints will eventual say NOOOOOOOO!!!ukey:


I dont look good lol just started getting back into shape a year ago, after smoking for 15 years and being over 300 lbs, but I am fairly strong and enjoy being able to work without struggling to do menial tasks


----------



## tanto (Jan 25, 2009)

*To all the high poundage bashers*

You people shooting 40-50-60 pounds whatever. Imagine if the normal statistics said that most animals (99%) die with 10# draw weight. Would you shoot that poundage ? 
- No you wouldn't.
- It would seem ridiculous to you and you would laugh your a** off.

When i was working out with weights for quite some years, 70# seemed like a joke to me. My bow is 70# currently which i handle with real fun even though my current physique is neglected. If i was as strong nowadays as 4 years ago i would require at least 80# to start feeling that i am drawing a bow string and not a piece of flimsy goo.

And as for these joint problems due to exercise that's a joke right ? Since when is it statistically possible that weightlifters get joint problems more often than "other" people (nil-workout saturated fatty food consuming people) ? All my joint problems due to Sashquatchitis (6.5+ ft high) have dissapeared forever after weight ligting like insane for some years and bulking on muscle(and not beer bellly).

If you want 5# shoot it, if you want 500# bow order a custom and have fun! We are all different in make and model. So cheers to all those who shoot the poundage they want, not the poundage they "should"!!!:darkbeer: (me bad beer belly ...) :wink:


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

*Heck I*

used to hunt and shoot with a 117 pound bow with 550 grain arrows. That was fun. I would use it to strength train during the summer. I would shoot it 100 times a day for the whole year. Never had a shoulder problem or anything.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Hoyt has some 80 pound bows. The mathews safari went to 90lbs.


----------



## norbyx (Jul 17, 2009)

Anyone reading this posts that would like to sell their bow?


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

As long as a person doesnt have any problems drawing and shooting the bow accurately I dont care what the poundage is that they are shooting. THe ones I have a problem with are the ones that are shooting high poundage (variable number) and to draw the bow they have to sky draw it and strain a gut to get it to full draw, to them I say "Back it down". Otherwise , shoot what you want.


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

bowtech air raid comes in 85# model, they also made a bow years ago called the sampson that was 100#


----------



## panther2307 (Feb 12, 2008)

i had a 2005 high country.it went to 80 lbs.my friend still has it,i think.if you want to buy it i can give him a call.i think the draw length went from 25-31 inches.


----------



## Deer3083 (Jul 6, 2009)

possum boy said:


> bowtech air raid comes in 85# model, they also made a bow years ago called the sampson that was 100#


It wasnt that many years ago. It was around 2002 2003 i believe.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

dhvac said:


> my katera is at 83
> dont understand some of the girley men here.....ohhh I am going to get hurt cause I use a muscle, ohhhh I have to go to the doctors because I cant put my body to use
> 
> now I know some guys could never move that kinda weight but I am benching over 325, squatting 450+ and I can curl over 100 lbs do you really think that an 80 lb bow even works me out? I know I am not the strongest gut out there or even on this site, heck the guy who go me back into lifting benches 550+ I doubt a 100 lb bow would even slow him down
> ...





dhvac said:


> honestly I just dont get it....... we all know we can kill animals with a 50 lb bow and for the animals I hunt for I can legally do it with 30lbs
> but i shoot one to 2 shots a year at animals and many hundreds at bags.... its not about killin. its about having a choice to get what I want
> 
> my bow isnt the fastest out there, at least I dont think it is but I haven't found a place with a chrono since I have owned it
> ...


I dont care what weight you want to pull that is up to you. Shooting a bow is not supposed to make you sore it shouldn't make you sore. You say you shoot all day then you say you shoot hundreds of shots at a bag a year. When we talk about shooting all day we are talking about shooting hundreds of shots a day. And after 300 shots still being able to hole steady and pull through the shot hitting that dime size X or putting it in the X at 100 yards. I have seen many say that they can shoot all day long fall apart after the first course in a field round.


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

Deer3083 said:


> It wasnt that many years ago. It was around 2002 2003 i believe.


yeah bowtechs been around only 9 or 10 years i think


----------



## bagel77 (Feb 1, 2008)

bowtech tribute came with 100lb limbs


----------



## woodridge 30-30 (Feb 1, 2009)

the highest by far would be a custom pip bickerstaffe, he makes them up to 200 as per order and he made the bow that set the world record for being the heaviest bow shot ever, think it was 275. it was done by one of his prostaff shooters.


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

woodridge 30-30 said:


> the highest by far would be a custom pip bickerstaffe, he makes them up to 200 as per order and he made the bow that set the world record for being the heaviest bow shot ever, think it was 275. it was done by one of his prostaff shooters.


:jaw: WHO CAN DRAW THAT BOW, THE HULK?


----------



## scarn150 (Oct 19, 2008)

woodridge 30-30 said:


> the highest by far would be a custom pip bickerstaffe, he makes them up to 200 as per order and he made the bow that set the world record for being the heaviest bow shot ever, think it was 275. it was done by one of his prostaff shooters.


Was he using rebar for his arrow???


----------



## chevy01234 (Jun 7, 2006)

My Kryptic Pro from Bass pro made by Diamond can go up to 80lbs although they only offer 60 and 70lb models in the catalog. It has #80lbs on the sticker as well. Not a run of the mill bow though :wink:


----------



## Matador_0 (Mar 8, 2007)

To everybody asking why shoot 80+ lbs....

...why does a dog lick his balls??


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

dave308 said:


> It may not hurt you now but in the long run it will. Just wait until you hit your 50's. The body can only handle so much stress before it starts breaking down. But don't take my word for it, see for yourself :wink:


Hey now......I shot 90# for about 8 years, and that was shooting 200 arrows a day 365 days a year.

I will be 50 in 14 months, so stop scaring me.:wink:


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

:idea1:


Matador_0 said:


> To everybody asking why shoot 80+ lbs....
> 
> ...why does a dog lick his balls??


because he can:idea1:


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

Matador_0 said:


> To everybody asking why shoot 80+ lbs....
> 
> ...why does a dog lick his balls??


:amen: I honestly could care less what weight someone else pulls. There are alot of guys that pull 80-100lbs with ease and shoot very well, however, there are probably more that are WAYYY over bow'ed and do it for their ego, those are the guys that are gonna end up hurting themselves. :wink:


----------



## blackstump (Aug 14, 2009)

*strong*



Oregonbwhunter said:


> I don't understand why when you have a question everyone (almost everyone) has to question it just because they don't agree with what you want. In answer to your question I know that the 08 Elites went to 100# I am currently shooting the GTO at 100# and the Elite Synergy at 90#'s and an E-500 at 90#'s. These are also the bows that I shoot 3-D with. Alot of people say why because 70#'s is enough, well I also shoot traditional and I know alot of traditional hunters that question your guys 70# bows.
> 
> OBH


well said mate and i am amazed at your strength!i shoot 60#!


----------



## bownarra (Aug 31, 2008)

Matador_0 said:


> To everybody asking why shoot 80+ lbs....
> 
> ...why does a dog lick his balls??


So... Shooting an 80 pound bow stops your balls from itching? 

I thought the purpose of an 80+ pound bow was to make your shooting buddies feel puny.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

dhvac said:


> dont understand some of the *girley men *here.....


That's funny!

SHoot what you want to. If heavy pulling bows give you an EGO boost then shoot them (I do).

Why would anyone else care what I shoot? Think about it.


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Matador_0 said:


> To everybody asking why shoot 80+ lbs....
> 
> ...why does a dog lick his balls??


Funny stuff:darkbeer:


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I think that Bowtech made a bow called the hercules which went 100 lbs. I have been thinking about taking the bow off a crossbow and using it. I am just going to shoot it off my hand not a shelf and this way I can shoot both left and right handed so that I can get a balanced workout. I wish. I can barely pull 50 lbs.

The strings and cables probably need to be larger to be safely used on the 100 lb pull bows. This might mean that the grooves on the cams would need to be wider which might make some manufacturers decide not to make the high poundage bows.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

In 2007 PSe was making the Big Five bows that went up to 100# for hunting dangerous game. If you look on Ebay you can probably find one for a really good price.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

APA has the King Cobra thats is 362IBO, it also comes in a 80lb model. at IBO specs it is still 101lbs of KE. At 80lbs I'd guess the KE to be around 115lbs? Im thinking that is plenty.


----------



## solancodad (Jun 28, 2009)

*Tnt*

I think these super short ATA TNT bows go up to 100 #.


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

05 bowtech allegiance you can get up to 100 my is 80 i think about getting the 90 - 100 limbs

why do you all care what other shoot?


i hate that every time some body talk about shooting a bow over 70 pounds the guys start that cant pull back a bow over 70 pounds. god for bid if somebody shoot over 30 yard.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

909bowsniper said:


> I think a 70 would do a elephant with the proper BH and shot placement.


Absolutely NOT.


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

apashooter87 said:


> APA has the King Cobra thats is 362IBO, it also comes in a 80lb model. at IBO specs it is still 101lbs of KE. At 80lbs I'd guess the KE to be around 115lbs? Im thinking that is plenty.



My XM1 is awesome at 80 lbs!! Don't know what the KE is but it sure hits the target with authority using FMJ's.


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

dhvac said:


> my katera is at 83
> dont understand some of the girley men here.....ohhh I am going to get hurt cause I use a muscle, ohhhh I have to go to the doctors because I cant put my body to use
> 
> now I know some guys could never move that kinda weight but I am benching over 325, squatting 450+ and I can curl over 100 lbs do you really think that an 80 lb bow even works me out? I know I am not the strongest gut out there or even on this site, heck the guy who go me back into lifting benches 550+ I doubt a 100 lb bow would even slow him down
> ...


----------



## King Country (Nov 7, 2008)

If I could shoot an 80# bow, I definatly would. I think a lot of the companies out there can do 80/90# limbs by request :darkbeer:


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

One thing i would encourage anyone pulling heavy poundage is to keep your rotator cuffs conditioned.

Lifting weights by itself does not do this to the degree they need to be. Ive seen a lot of lifters with shoulder injuries due to not working the rotator muscles. There are specific excercises that need to be done that isolate them. Nothing heavy is needed,just repetition at different angles.

This along with stretching and proper form will extend your shooting days.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

INGOZI said:


> Absolutely NOT.


Explain in another thread the thread starter is shooting 92# i could get the same maybe better speed with the same arrow he is shooting with a 70# warthog. So his 92# bow it ok but mine at 70# isnt. Why they have the same arow weight and arrow speed for the same momentum and KE so what gives?


----------



## JeramyK (Jul 27, 2004)

I still have an old PSE Fireflite Elite with 100lbs limbs currently set at 92 lbs. Also once had a 2004 Bowtech Samson that had 91 lb draw. I keep the old PSE around because I don't think anyone would want that dinosaur these days. But these days I prefer low-mid 70's. I still put maybe 30 arrows per year on the old PSE. Still shoots great. Had the string replaced last year.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

kjwhfsd said:


> Explain in another thread the thread starter is shooting 92# i could get the same maybe better speed with the same arrow he is shooting with a 70# warthog. So his 92# bow it ok but mine at 70# isnt. Why they have the same arow weight and arrow speed for the same momentum and KE so what gives?


I agree. I gurantee my Omen at 73(maxed out) 30" easily shoots faster than many 80+ # bows out there... Our shop has a bow we call the "Black Mamba". It is an 80# Xforce Treestand ss GX. Once I got my Omen in, we did a heavy arrow test... At 70#'s even the Omen easily shot the same arrow faster... 

And with those two bows we are talking about 2 2009 "speed bows". Its not like I was comparing apples to carrots. Some 70# setups EASILY have the ability to produce as much ke/momentum as higher weight setups. Hell, My Omen is shooting a 530gr. arrow at 287fps at only 67#'s!(can go up to 73). Wanna calculate the KE... 97#'s. At 73 im sure it would do 299fps with about 105#'s of ke Enough for an elephant.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

BTW:

Drawing a bow back has nothing to do with overall physical strength. 

dhvac: I am also a big guy. 6'3" 267. I lift alot as well. 

Anways... I have seen many of muscle heads try and pull 70#'s and not be able to do it well at all... 

Also, Ive seen quite a few people that were not physically in shape pull alot.

One example Ive seen that was mind blowing was Kevin Polish. Some may know him on here. He is the Alpine rep. He pulled our shops 80# "Black Mamba" Xforce back with *1 finger*. He does not look like a body builder or anything like that. But he pulled that bow back easier with 1 finger than I can with a freaking release!!!

I dont really know what my point is with all of that, but... Shoot what you want. Why is anyone even arguing this???


----------



## SpeedPro (Jul 25, 2009)

It's amazing to me that when a person asks a simple question on this forum, all the communists come out of the woodwork. Why do any of you care what anyone chooses to shoot? If the man wants to shoot a 100# bow then more power to him! This is America right? Or did I wake up in a commy regime this morning. My Speed Pro is an 80# bow and by the way, I'm 52. It's what I wanted and it's what I got. I don't care if your Omen is faster or Monster or whatever. This is what I choose to shoot and I spent a good portion of my life in the military protecting my (and yours) freedom of choice. I have never seen so many whiny little let me climb in your business effing little b*****s as on this website. Here's an idea. When someone asks a question how 'bout giving an objective informed answer to the question. I think this website needs a daycare center thread for all the little tykes to go whine and crybaby on. Rant over.............


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

*I tried to*



King Country said:


> If I could shoot an 80# bow, I definatly would. I think a lot of the companies out there can do 80/90# limbs by request :darkbeer:


get my new breed archery genetixs with 80 pound limbs but they said they only make them up to 75 pounds so thats what I got.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

SpeedPro said:


> It's amazing to me that when a person asks a simple question on this forum, all the communists come out of the woodwork. Why do any of you care what anyone chooses to shoot? If the man wants to shoot a 100# bow then more power to him! This is America right? Or did I wake up in a commy regime this morning. My Speed Pro is an 80# bow and by the way, I'm 52. It's what I wanted and it's what I got. I don't care if your Omen is faster or Monster or whatever. This is what I choose to shoot and I spent a good portion of my life in the military protecting my (and yours) freedom of choice. I have never seen so many whiny little let me climb in your business effing little b*****s as on this website. Here's an idea. When someone asks a question how 'bout giving an objective informed answer to the question. I think this website needs a daycare center thread for all the little tykes to go whine and crybaby on. Rant over.............


I hope you didnt take my post as that I advocate not shooting high poundage. I was just meaning with certain setups 70# can produce enough energy to hunt elephant. Thanks for your service, and im with you 100% on daycare:darkbeer:


----------



## SpeedPro (Jul 25, 2009)

drockw said:


> I hope you didnt take my post as that I advocate not shooting high poundage. I was just meaning with certain setups 70# can produce enough energy to hunt elephant. Thanks for your service, and im with you 100% on daycare:darkbeer:


No, not at all. It's all the people who are questioning his motives for wanting a high draw weight bow. Freedom is about not needing a reason or motive. Now consider this. How much KE could an Omen produce at 80 or 90 pounds with a 550 or 600 grain arrow? When you're hunting game that sees you as dinner or a nuisance insect, you need more then just enough. A wounded elephant would be your worst nightmare.


----------



## russdiggins (Feb 10, 2009)

joehunter8301 said:


> remember when you want to pull that much poundage its because you want maximum speed and penetration...right? reguardless of the poundage your arrow will go so fast. a monster @ 70# will still outshoot an old school bow @ 90 lbs. bottom line is how fast is the arrow going. just because your shooting 90 lbs and flinging a 600 grain arrow @ 250 fps and the same 70# monster shoots that same arrow @ 260 you will be getting more energy with the light draw weight. see my point?? i am not a professional writer so i hope you can follow me here. no need to pull extra #'s these days with modern bows. no one remembers how many pounds you were pulling after you leave the mountain...only the animals you brought with ya. good shooting


I know a guy that shoots a 100 or 90lb xforce. I dont remember for sure. He is shooting around 400fps. I dont know the arrow or weight. You might try pse. If you talk to the right person you may be able to get one.


----------



## wvff1 (Feb 8, 2007)

*heavy lb bows*

I have a PSE Safari that maxs out at 92lbs it's an 06 or 07 model it was used one season in Africa will make someone a good deal


----------



## xlr8ngn (Jan 14, 2009)

My Guardian is 80#, 292 fps with a 452 grain arrow. 85 ft.lbs of energy, more than needed. I can practice with 80# like most can 60#. I have been able to pull 80# since I was 15. I do have shoulder problems from throwing football/baseball, nerves tingle to my finger tips. But pulling back a bow I have 100% zero pain.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

xlr8ngn said:


> My Guardian is 80#, 292 fps with a 452 grain arrow. 85 ft.lbs of energy, more than needed. I can practice with 80# like most can 60#. I have been able to pull 80# since I was 15. I do have shoulder problems from throwing football/baseball, nerves tingle to my finger tips. But pulling back a bow I have 100% zero pain.


Same here... My only shoulder pain is from throwing baseball in highschool/all my youth.


----------



## dhvac (Aug 14, 2009)

Backlash said:


> dhvac said:
> 
> 
> > :nervous s:nervous s:behindsof I guess I am one of those girley men cuz I would get hurt.
> ...


----------



## buffhunter76 (Feb 21, 2009)

*83#*

I have a 83# x force GX that shot a antelope at 160 yards 2 weeks ago


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

buffhunter76 said:


> I have a 83# x force GX that shot a antelope at 160 yards 2 weeks ago


:darkbeer::cocktail::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2009)

buffhunter76 said:


> I have a 83# x force GX that shot a antelope at 160 yards 2 weeks ago


I call BS, proof is in the puddin'. More like 16.0 yards. Good luck.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

kjwhfsd said:


> Explain in another thread the thread starter is shooting 92# i could get the same maybe better speed with the same arrow he is shooting with a 70# warthog. So his 92# bow it ok but mine at 70# isnt. Why they have the same arow weight and arrow speed for the same momentum and KE so what gives?


Kinetic energy means absolutely nothing when it comes to penetration on big game, what you need is Momentum as close as possible to 1.0 Slug with an arrow of at least 800gr and an FOC of over 18%.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

rickd300mag said:


> My XM1 is awesome at 80 lbs!! Don't know what the KE is but it sure hits the target with authority using FMJ's.


Your probably generating close to 100 ftlbs of KE


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I had a Mathews Safari Custom 100#..Bowtech Samson 112#...and an 85# Elite e500 that was faster and more powerful than BOTH of the others!.
All three are awesome bows!


----------



## Matador_0 (Mar 8, 2007)

bownarra said:


> So... Shooting an 80 pound bow stops your balls from itching?
> 
> I thought the purpose of an 80+ pound bow was to make your shooting buddies feel puny.


That's the 100 pounder.


----------



## floridabou3 (Aug 30, 2009)

400 to 500 pounds is ******ed i lift and been doing it for alongtime i can max out 275 maybe more now ... but i work out with 164 and have my bow set at 65 pounds and thinking about cranking it down to 60... 90% of these guys pumping 500 pounds are on steroid trust me.. :darkbeer:


----------



## floridabou3 (Aug 30, 2009)

i calll BIG TIME B.S...:darkbeer:



buffhunter76 said:


> I have a 83# x force GX that shot a antelope at 160 yards 2 weeks ago


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

*me too*



buffhunter76 said:


> I have a 83# x force GX that shot a antelope at 160 yards 2 weeks ago


coincidence? so did I!:wink:


----------



## Edwardo (Dec 30, 2008)

Mathews used to make a bow that went 100 plus,not sure if they do anymore..it was a mathews safari..I see them on ebay at times


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

xlr8ngn said:


> My Guardian is 80#, 292 fps with a 452 grain arrow. 85 ft.lbs of energy, more than needed. I can practice with 80# like most can 60#. I have been able to pull 80# since I was 15. I do have shoulder problems from throwing football/baseball, nerves tingle to my finger tips. But pulling back a bow I have 100% zero pain.



+1


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

I guess I'll sing up for the group that doesn't quite understand why so much draw weight is needed. To me shooting a 80# bow or above at anything in NA is overkill, as others have said. I guess I see it like using a .375 H&H on pronghorn. 

Why beat yourself up if you don't need to?

And the guys that are strong, saying they're lifting all this weight and so forth.....Most weight lifting exercises don't put the type of stress on your joints, specifically your shoulders, like pulling a compound bow back. There was a thread a few days ago talking about why people draw a certain way...in a downward fashion. The consensus was that these people are probably drawing too much weight. Drawing a bow like this can cause problems, and a great deal of the time, its not in the shoulder you are drawing with either.

Try drawing your 80# plus bow while keeping your elbow pointed up and away from you while your shoulder rotates and your back is doing the pulling. I think it would be an eye opener for a lot of people.

I've drawn back 80# plus bows as well, didn't seem that hard, but my form (drawing part of it specifically) was a mess. 

If you want to shoot that heavy of a draw weight, by all means do it, thats why there are a lot of bows made in that range. Different strokes for different folks.

But....it does effect your joint health faster than a lighter draw weight bow.

Good luck hunting/shooting this fall!


----------



## DanBlacksher (Jan 21, 2007)

Shot my 80lb monster next to a 100lb mathews safari and my monster created more ke than the safari. I am near 100# of Ke with a 28" draw pretty awsome! I can out shoot the safari at 74 puonds with it being set on 90lb's.


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

norbyx said:


> Hi,
> I am just wondering, I can see that most bow makers stop the lb. to 70# in most cases. I was looking to find something with a higher poundage, over 80#. Let's say from 80#-100#. Is any bow out there capable of such a pull?


What a thread this turned out to be. I hope you find a good 100#er and enjoy the heck out of it. Wish i could draw that much. Looks like there's several of you who can do over 80, heres to you :darkbeer:Guess i'll just be happy with my 70# while i still can. Come to think of it i was reduced to the use of a compound bow (for about 10 years) due to disability up till a few years ago, so i'm ecstatic that i can even shoot conventional equipment again.

For those that think 40-50-60-70 is enough to kill 95% blah, blah,..... You don't even need that much. Get close enough with a good sharp bowie knife and you can kill 100% of NA Big Game.


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

You may not need the extra weight but there's nothing wrong with liking the way something holds/shoots with more draw weight than what you shoot. 
Ask Tom Crowe why he shoots a Monster at 74lbs for 3d...I doubt he needs the penetration.


----------



## Archerynut008 (Jul 1, 2009)

From what i've heard Ray Howell shoots a 120# bow. The whole bow is custom made for him by bowtech.


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

Iv had a 85lb Hoty Turbotec, 80lb Vulcan, 80lb am35 and back in the day i owned a 100lb Hoyt Pro-Force Extreme, very slow by todays standards but turned some heads then


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

dave308 said:


> Better look for a good orthopaedic surgeon when you find your bow :wink:


If your in the Iowa area I can hook you up with one of the best Ortho surgeons in the country...We're pretty good friends, just send me a PM when you need to setup a visit. :wink:


----------



## dmr (Sep 9, 2009)

The last two deer I shot were with a 70lb diamond at around 20 yds, and both times I hit enough bone to prevent the arrow from completely passing through. Both deer went down in less than 25 yds and expired within a few minutes. Both deer also broke the arrow off and contaminated some of the meat with carbon fiber. I am certain that a few more pounds would have enabled complete pass throughs in both cases. Sure 50-70 lbs is more than enough to kill a large game animal, but if you can pull more - why not??? 

My new bow is an 80lb hoyt alphamax 32. I took a few weeks to increment up to 80lb, but now I can pull it just as easy as I could pull the 70lb diamond. Now when I draw my diamond it feels like a toy.

As for the concern with shoulder damage... my shoulder feels better than ever. Certain activities can damage joints over time, like excessive running, which hammers your knees (weakest joint in the body). But there is no hammering to your shoulder when you draw a bow (at least there shouldn't be). It is a proven fact that if done properly, weight training / exercise also strengthens bones and joints in addition to muscle. The key is knowing your body's limits.

Another plus to heavier draw weights is you can shoot heavier, more durable arrows without sacraficing speed. I just don't see any drawbacks from shooting higher draw weights if you can.


----------



## floridabou3 (Aug 30, 2009)

i always shoot them right behind the shoulder and my bow is only 65 pounds and 305 ibo speed and it passes through everytime .. just need better shot place ment thats just my 2 cents again....



dmr said:


> The last two deer I shot were with a 70lb diamond at around 20 yds, and both times I hit enough bone to prevent the arrow from completely passing through. Both deer went down in less than 25 yds and expired within a few minutes. Both deer also broke the arrow off and contaminated some of the meat with carbon fiber. I am certain that a few more pounds would have enabled complete pass throughs in both cases. Sure 50-70 lbs is more than enough to kill a large game animal, but if you can pull more - why not???
> 
> My new bow is an 80lb hoyt alphamax 32. I took a few weeks to increment up to 80lb, but now I can pull it just as easy as I could pull the 70lb diamond. Now when I draw my diamond it feels like a toy.
> 
> ...


----------



## g-dawg (Jan 3, 2009)

None of us need a bow that shoots over 300 fps, but we all want one.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

xswanted said:


> I guess I'll sing up for the group that doesn't quite understand why so much draw weight is needed. To me shooting a 80# bow or above at anything in NA is overkill, as others have said. I guess I see it like using a .375 H&H on pronghorn.
> 
> Why beat yourself up if you don't need to?
> 
> ...


I do agree:darkbeer: All the times Ive shot our shops 80#Xforce SS my shoulder has popped. Years of baseball dont help either, but I do agree, its not strength that draws, its form.


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

Most companies don't make bow over 70 because of the legibility factor and they probably don't sell that many. You can never be over bowed it will put out a lot more energy and penetrate game the better. Your chances of turning a bad shot into a good shot is better. If you make a bad shot on one the more energy you have the more you will have on your side with a heaver bow. I do feel you should shoot only what you can handle if you can't shoot 60lbs don't shoot it and if you can shoot 80lbs good and all day good for you and go for it. You owe it to the game you hunt to be at your best and to make the cleanest kill you can. Most of all you owe it to yourself. I always here some one say I shoot 70 lbs really good, but I only shoot 60 lbs because I don't need 70 lbs. Thats like saying if you boss was going to give you a raises and you told him thats ok I don't need it. Be the best you can be. Just don't be a just good enough when you can a lot better at some thing and do a better job at it.


----------



## RedSunrise (Aug 31, 2008)

*ttt*

From what I gatherd from this (and other threads) is that most company's will make a higher poundage bow on request, prices??? At the moment you can buy Elite, the mathews monster and bowtech airraid @ 80# or above. 
And my Switchback 70# preforms perfectly for me, will take most game that I have in mind (mind you, african game). but I am looking for a second bow that can deliver an arrow downrange with just that little more KE/Momentum (whatever you prefer).


----------



## Stroketech (Jul 20, 2009)

*!*



marku said:


> Im talking LARGE animals, Hippos, Elephants etc. Im not saying a 70lb wont blow thru or kill one but I would suggest just for the momentum and kinetic energy a heavier bow other than 70lbs when hunting big stuff.
> 
> I think a 70lb would do fine on a Cape Buffalo with a heavy stiff arrow.


I dont know the number but I do know the KE on a 70 Monster is over 100.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

dhvac said:


> my katera is at 83
> dont understand some of the girley men here.....ohhh I am going to get hurt cause I use a muscle, ohhhh I have to go to the doctors because I cant put my body to use


 I'm 6-0 232lbs and Bench 365lbs for 2 reps, Squat 515lbs for a Single and Deadlift 560Lbs for a Single, But i only shoot a 65Lb Monster because to me pulling all that extra weight is unnecessary to kill north american game. Not all of these guys are girly they just use common sense, I'm one of those guys!


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

dhvac said:


> my katera is at 83
> dont understand some of the girley men here.....ohhh I am going to get hurt cause I use a muscle, ohhhh I have to go to the doctors because I cant put my body to use
> 
> now I know some guys could never move that kinda weight but I am benching over 325, squatting 450+ and I can curl over 100 lbs do you really think that an 80 lb bow even works me out? I know I am not the strongest gut out there or even on this site, heck the guy who go me back into lifting benches 550+ I doubt a 100 lb bow would even slow him down
> ...



and some day wisdom will fall upon you like a tree, youll wake up and wont be so young anymore, and your joints will hurt and your eyes will dim and can proudly look a young man in the face and say " well back in my day i used too,,, yada yada yada... and he will not be impressed because he is young and in his eyes you are jsut an old fool... 

wisdom is not given to the young, its been hard earned by the old!!!!


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

and i got all you muscle men beat, i pulled 28 the other day without pain... and i was excited about it... i recently had rotator cuff surgery and its the first draw ive made in 2 months.... hurrayyy for me!!!!


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

xman59 said:


> and i got all you muscle men beat, i pulled 28 the other day without pain... and i was excited about it... i recently had rotator cuff surgery and its the first draw ive made in 2 months.... hurrayyy for me!!!!


Good job bro, I had minor Rotator Cuff tear a few years back. It was nothing to sneeze at, Most people have no idea of how good they have it made.


----------



## monster77 (Sep 10, 2009)

I shot an alpine rebel @ 92lbs for years even in an indoor league.Just felt comfortrable to me.i shoot a monster at 70lbs now and it feels like pulling 100.


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

INGOZI said:


> Kinetic energy means absolutely nothing when it comes to penetration on big game, what you need is Momentum as close as possible to 1.0 Slug with an arrow of at least 800gr and an FOC of over 18%.


I what a arrow to blow through not one doesn't. A deer will not know the difference between a heavy arrow that blow though over a lighter arrow that blow trough too. We are talking about not much difference here in KE or yes even momentum My arrow around 400 + gr, has blown through every deer and elk iI have shot. With a FOC around 10 to 15 % and it stick the arrow in the ground just about as deep as a heaver arrow, but it gets there a hole lot faster.


----------



## varmicon_qa (Mar 12, 2009)

parkerbows said:


> :idea1:
> Why does a dog lick his own balls...
> because he can:idea1:


Or is it could be beacuase the dog may be licking his owners face later...ukey:


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Go for heavier if it feels good to you. The concern about rotator cuff injury is valid, but as long as your joints hold up, why not?

My heaviest compound is 70 lbs. My recurve and longbow are 70# too. Considering that shooting a compound usually involves a whole lot less holding weight, considering 80 lb or 90 lb or whatever compound bows doesn't seem that extreme. If you have to strain to pull it, it's too heavy. The extra power isn't necessary most of the time, but it can't hurt, can it?

I overhead a discussion in a show between a pretty large burly guy with an 80# X Force and somebody. They asked him why he needed so much power. He made a good point. It made him feel better. If the bow could put an arrow through the steel frame on the range target, or through a car door, he's got a better chance of making a clean kill should something like a bone get in the way. I wonder if he gets as obsessive about broadhead sharpness...

If he can shoot it just as well, and it doesn't hurt him, why not?

That said, many, many people shoot way too much weight, regardless of what it actually is. It's kind of like, "Hey, if I can get it back, that's pretty much where I want to be." You're not in high school trying to impress your coach with your single rep bench press. You want to be comfy and relaxed when you let that arrow fly.

I think it was a good question. If I had some more money, I wouldn't mind having a setup that could take out any non-extinct land animal.

If you want to go T-Rex hunting, I think fast-acting poison is the way to go :tongue:


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Bowdon said:


> I what a arrow to blow through not one doesn't. A deer will not know the difference between a heavy arrow that blow though over a lighter arrow that blow trough too. We are talking about not much difference here in KE or yes even momentum My arrow around 400 + gr, has blown through every deer and elk iI have shot. With a FOC around 10 to 15 % and it stick the arrow in the ground just about as deep as a heaver arrow, but it gets there a hole lot faster.


He was talking about to kill an elephant...


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

*Why*



dave308 said:


> Better look for a good orthopaedic surgeon when you find your bow :wink:


when bows are alot smoother and easier to draw back then the one made years ago.


----------



## TnHuntaholic (Oct 15, 2009)

LOL this thread is ! I used to shoot 3d tourneys at 84lbs. I hunted at 81 lbs because I could draw it easily from a sitting position. Ive pulled some #100 plus bows back in the days of high poundage as well. Ive seen those muscle-bound type guys that couldnt even bend a string on some of those bows. Oh by the way Im just a little fellar too, 5' 8", 150 lbs. I got out of tournament archery due to family obligations, (raising kids) and just havent ever got the urge to get back into it. Right now Im shooting an alphamax at 70 lbs. That seems to be fine. Out of 5 bowkills so far this year Ive only had one that wasnt a complete passthrough. I see no NEED to go up in draw weight, however if someone WANTS to shoot it then more power to them! One more thing, this alphamax is flatter shooting at 70 than my old stuff was at 80+.


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

Mathews safari go's to 100 lbs


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

*I am ordering*

a new breed genetixs in 80 pounds. Breathen says 75 pounds feels like 65 pounds so thats why I ordered 80. Plus I have been shooting 80-115 pounds all my life.


----------



## Whack Master (Jul 14, 2003)

*PSE Mach flite*

If you can find a PSE Mach flite 4R in 80 pounds it should go WAY above that I had one and the guy at the pro shop maxed it out and it went to 100 plus that should do it


----------



## B-G-K (Sep 19, 2009)

" I'm looking for the heaviest # bow so I can ride around in my srt-10 viper motored Dodge Ram with it... NO! I'm not trying to compensate for something..."


----------



## B-G-K (Sep 19, 2009)

dhvac said:


> my katera is at 83
> dont understand some of the girley men here.....ohhh I am going to get hurt cause I use a muscle, ohhhh I have to go to the doctors because I cant put my body to use
> 
> now I know some guys could never move that kinda weight but I am benching over 325, squatting 450+ and I can curl over 100 lbs do you really think that an 80 lb bow even works me out? I know I am not the strongest gut out there or even on this site, heck the guy who go me back into lifting benches 550+ I doubt a 100 lb bow would even slow him down
> ...


cool, bro you're the man. But just for the record I benched 345 last week no ****tin ya


----------



## lindarcher12 (Dec 16, 2008)

This year hoyt is offering a "Dangerous Game" series on the maxxis line. It available in 80 and 90#. Could probably get them on other bows but more of a special order deal.


----------



## Bigwookie009 (Oct 1, 2009)

Not sure if this is true or not but has anyone else heard that you need to be shooting 80 pounds to hunt certain Africa game? Not all game I think it was just for the big 5


----------



## titu (Nov 27, 2007)

that'd be the Gorilla. I think they went up to like 110.



erikbarnes25197 said:


> i know pse made a couple bows in previous years that went up to 100 lbs. for the life of me i cant remember what the name of it was right now though. i see them on here and on ebay from time to time.


----------



## ete203 (Nov 11, 2009)

Tons of bows. Heck, Hoyt has 6 for 2010 from 80-90. Carbon Matrix goes to #80. Both Maxxis bows go to #90. The two AlphaMax and AlphaBurner go to #80. Thats from ONE dealer. Just look around, you'll find tons, guaranteed.


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*HYT Dangerous Game Bows*

Hoyt will make 80# & 90 # Limbs and put DANGEROUS GAME on them

Sweet

I strugle to pull 40# Maybe when I get old:cocktail: and fat...


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

I had my Tribute ordered with 80# limbs on it, and then bought 90#ers for it, it shot great, I was going to get 100# limbs, but I sold it before I could. Lots of power:darkbeer:


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

dhvac said:


> actually the statistics say that those of us who work our bodies and maintain muscle mass will do better later on
> muscle mass helps protect bone density, the more you work out when your younger the slower you lose muscle mass
> I probably wont be shooting an 80 lb bow when I am 50 (If I live to 50)
> but there is no PROOF that I am hurting myself at all and actually the PROOF points to the opposite that I am helping myself out but using my muscle


Take it from a person who used to shoot 80lbs, it will hurt your body if you shoot it enough.

I could pull it no problem. Its the shock that old bow gave that hurt.

Still have the Hoyt Pro Vantage 33dl 80lb er. Used to shoot it alot. Developed arthritis (sp) on my left shoulder. Moved down to 70lbs.

Shot 32 inch 2516's with 150gr field tips. I think it crono'ed at 290fps. Hit so hard I was the only one who would go trough the target and then stick it in the rubber matt behind the target.

Once even knocked a 3d target down.

But it can hurt you if you shoot it to much


----------



## Perceval (Nov 25, 2008)

AR&BOW said:


> A couple of the new Strother bows that are coming out very shortly will be available up to 100#


yep and Kevin shoot a 150# infinity for hunting , may be OP can ask for a special order 

btw , i've lived for 22 years in central africa , hunting for 9 years elephants and forest buffalo ( smaller but more agressive than cape buffalo ) , antelopes like situtongas , bongos , etc...... 
and for all who think they can ethically hunt elephants/rhinos with a 70# speed bow , i wish good luck with that . 
it has been done but in controled environments ( open country , guides backing up with 460 wethearby and so on ) .
even teressa hagerman was shooting a 80# X-force .
i don't call it hunting but shooting on 3D moving targets , to each their own and it's just my personnal opinion .
howard hill took elephants with a 140# longbow shooting 1700grains broadhead .
i can't draw a 100# compound so if i could go again for elephant hunt ( alone ) , i'll take my .416 rigby ( i consider it to be a minimum ) .
if some members here want to shoot 100# or over , i wish them to have fun , nothing wrong with that in my book . 
Ok now flame me away :darkbeer:


----------



## 458win (Jun 8, 2007)

My Gt500 maxes out at 82lbs but I am happy with it at 78.... 460gr arrow at 298fps. Need to turn it up another lb to break 300

Elite will do up to 90lbs I think.


----------



## Rudyhunt (Aug 10, 2006)

Hoyt Maxxis are from 40-90 lbs.


----------



## snapper tapper (Aug 5, 2009)

matthews and bowtech made bows to 100# a few years ago. I was once that guy that always hunted with 80# and benched around 400. In a couple of weeks I'll be having my 2nd shoulder surgery in 3 years. It sucks getting old !


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

Wondering what kind of performance you get out of a heavy bow? I am considering an 80# AlphaMax becuase I love that frieking bow just can't get the speeds with heavy arrows I want.


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

Jim Ryan used to shoot a custom PSE Mach 6 @150lb dw. I also watched a video of a guy shooting a GTO with #110lb limbs.


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

I know where theres a 90lb monster 





ryan.u said:


> mathews monster will go to 80
> wich is alot of power on that bow


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Why*

Can't a guy shoot whatever weight he wants?

I have shot 130#-195# for over 25 years and I still shoot between 135-150# bows right now.

I have heard the same thing the whole time, "wait till you get old, it will catch up with you". Well I am old, so shoot whatever you want and can comfortably draw. 

No substitute for RAW POWER.

And I'm not compensating for a lack of ANYTHING!


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Can't a guy shoot whatever weight he wants?
> 
> I have shot 130#-195# for over 25 years and I still shoot between 135-150# bows right now.
> 
> ...


That should be enough to give a full pass through on a elephant.


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

*my opinion*

trust me, i am NOT one of these people who jump on here telling you that you don't NEED it. there are a lot of people in society whe FEAR someon having or doing something DIFFERENT from them because they actually might be missing out on something, therefore they TRY to get everyone to be like them. i think it's an inferiority complex actually. but:

the only thing i would say to this is, if you are willing and able to shoot those draw weights(i wish i could), don't waste all that energy shooting them just for the sake of shooting them. what i mean, is don't buy an "older" model bow that a newer bow will outperform at a much lower draw weight. THAT would be pulling unNEEDED weight. get a more modern bow with a higher draw weight so the high pounds are actually an advantage performance wise over the lower draw weight bows. why get a 100# bow that can be outperformed by a 70# model. if you are going to pull all that weight, make the most of it!


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

For all the whiners, you realize your 70 lb bows are as hard to pull as 85 lb bows were 15 years ago, right? lol. Speed Speed Speed.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Can't a guy shoot whatever weight he wants?
> 
> I have shot 130#-195# for over 25 years and I still shoot between 135-150# bows right now.
> 
> ...


I'd love to shoot that heavy, and have a super stiff arrow and rock solid broadhead, you could shoot your deer from about any angle.


----------



## UnlicenseDremel (Jul 7, 2011)

One Word: Necromancy!!


Seriously, what's available in 2011 in 80lb and up? Here's what I know so far:


1. *100 lbs and down: * Athens Accomplice 32" Safari package, or Athens Accomplice 32" custom

2. *90 lbs and down:* Hoyt Maxxis 35, Hoyt CRX 35

3. *85 lbs and down: *Hickory Creek 23 Magnum

4. *80 lbs and down:* Hoyt Carbon Element, Hoyt Carbon Matrix Plus, Hoyt Alphaburner, Elite Pure, Elite Hunter, BowTech Invasion CPX, PSE X-Force Omen Pro, Mathews MR5, K&K Vindicator


What did I leave out?


Gonna build some dedicated draw-loc long-range bows; probably one Athens Accomplice 32" custom 100 lb for heavies & African super-heavies (690-950 gr arrows, total weight), and one Hickory Creek 23 Magnum 85 for 'lights, very lights, & ultralights' (to me, 500s are my 'lights', 435s are my 'very lights' and 405s are my "ultra-lights", with the arrow sets I have now).


But I may go 90 lb on the Athens, just to make it really really easy to draw with 2 hands, and be a little quieter than the 100 lb. perhaps.

Anyone know whether the 90 would be appreciably quieter than the 100 with very heavy arrows? Or if the 90s would last longer than the 100s (be more durable) when all-day hunting at full draw al a draw-loc/xbow style?


----------



## UnlicenseDremel (Jul 7, 2011)

Do you think that if I set up that Athens 100 with a 30" draw on the DL, it would sling the 500s @ over 350 fps? That's right at the bare minimum of the 5 gr/ lb of draw weight which Athens requires to keep warranty. The Accomplice 32 has a 330 IBO rating. The IBO standard weight for an *80* lb bow is 400 grains, and if you extrapolate up to 100 from 80 using the same increments**, you'd be looking at an arrow weight of exactly 500 grains @ 100 lbs. 20 lbs = 10 2-lb increments, times 10 gr each = 100 grains, plus the 400, equals 500. Same as the warranty. So I'm guessing the answer is no way - it should in theory shoot ABOUT 330 or less using the IBO standard. But I don't know if it works that way - maybe they test the IBO at 60 or 70, and then you get some efficiencies as you go up. Or maybe you get diminishing returns / inefficiences as you go up. But I'd think it would definitely be over 310 fps in real world chrono'ed velocities @ 100 lbs with 500 gr arrows. If so, @ 310 fps, that'd be (500*310*310) / 450,436, or 106.67 ft-lbs of energy. Not too shabby. Almost certainly in excess of 100 ft-lbs.

**10 grains added for every 2 lbs of draw weight (or, i.e., 5 grains per pound of draw weight).

Sorry if I'm wearing y'all slick. I've been shooting bows for 27 years or so, but only very recently got 'hardcore' into all the details and have a lot to learn. I'm 'off' of guns and 'onto' bows, for better or worse, at the moment.

I'm looking for range here (minimization of wind drift and drop; minimization of range estimation error), not penetration by the way - there's plenty of penetration from a 60 lb setup; unless I go to Africa, as I plan to. Plus I'm an American, so magnumitus is in the genes. 

I'd love to have the confidence of knowing I'll get a full pass-through even on a shoulder blade hit, with an elk, at 60 yards, and hit the vitals even if I *think* that it's standing at 50, and use the 50 pin!

This is going to be particularly helpful for Wyoming pronghorn & muley hunts, in the open plains, in the wind, where xbows and drawlocs are legal the entire archery season, handicapped or not!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

There's no way you'll get anywhere close to 350fps out of the Athens your asking about...Even if your shooting an IBO weight arrow at 100lbs. 330 tops and that'll be with a GOOD tune job on it, they make good bows but they aint speed bows.
Insted of worrying about a 100lbs Athens 32 why not go with say a 80lbs PSE Omen Pro, it'll be smoking fast and end up producing more KE than you think it will. I had a 70lbs Omen Pro earlier this year and that thing was insane even at 28.5" draw, those bows produce so much speed & KE it's scary....If I was wanting the fastest thing around that made monster energy that's the bow I'd go with.


----------



## UnlicenseDremel (Jul 7, 2011)

Well yeah, that was my top 4: PSE Omen Pro 80, Elite Pure 80, K&K Vindicator 80, and Athens Accomplice 90 or 100. Do you really think the Omen Pro 80 would generate more real world speed than the Athens 100? The Athens is a pretty danged aggressive cam @ 330 IBO. Sure it's no 360 like the Omen Pro with that 5.5" BH, but wouldn't the 20 lbs more draw weight easily more than 'outweigh' the 30 fps of IBO rating (360 - 330)? Those are presumably modern, highly-efficent cams and limbs on the Athens...

I think that a K&K Vindicator with 90 lb limbs or the Omen Pro with 90s would be the pig's feces - perfect balance of efficiency, speed, ease of draw, quietness, etc., for draw-loc use for me. But they don't make those (do they?).

In any event, as I said, I'd expect maybe 310 give or take from the Athens 100, but I could be wrong on this. Even at 300 fps even (30 fps below the IBO rating), that'd be 99.90 ft-lbs of energy. 

Suppose the PSE was every bit as good as its claimed lower end of 358 IBO, to be somewhat conservative. That would mean it would sling a 400 grainer at 358 fps. That's 113 ft-lbs. Hmmm, I suppose you're right. Quite a bit better than even the 100 Athens, if no one is fudging their IBO ratings.

I dunno. I really want to get an Athens, K&K, or Elite, but maybe I'll seriously consider the Omen Pro.


----------



## Ronin Conan (Jul 4, 2011)

Every strother bow with the exception of the valour and allure is available in 80lb too, and possibly more if you ask them nicely ...

If you were gonna shoot 100lb, i think you'd be better off going above 500gr arrows. The bows become more efficient with higher weights above the ibo minimum, which means less shock, quieter etc, but most importantly, even higher KE, especially at distance. I reckon the athens would do around 300fps with 600gr at 30", which would just be amazing  Of course, downside is your arrows would bury themselves in the centre of the earth. and you'd probably have to make custom shafts that are composed of small arrows inside a bigger arrow. 

alternatively, you can get english warbows up to 150lb or so ... for those you'd be shooting at least 10grpp, but still some amazing energy to be had.


----------



## UnlicenseDremel (Jul 7, 2011)

You reckon a draw-loc will fit on dem warbows? 



Anyone know if K&K can put a stiffer limb on the Vindicator, like a 90-100?

Or for that matter, if Elite can put a 90-100 on the Pure?


----------



## Ronin Conan (Jul 4, 2011)

I reckon we could rig something up 

Man that's a scary thought. I think K&K probably would let you do that (based on past offerings), but i'm not sure what the wait on that would be like. As for the pure, even if elite don't want to do it for you themselves, they might be able to give you the specs Dave Barnsdale would need to make you the custom limbs


----------



## acesup (Jul 4, 2008)

If your looking for current 2011 bows, the Hoyt CRX bows will go to 90#, Athens makes an Accomplice model that will go to 100#


----------



## aussi bob (Jul 18, 2006)

Well come to australia we have them here


team_realtree said:


> spot and stalk cape buffalo with my compound...that would be awesome :darkbeer:


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a PSE Edge 5050 with 80# limbs on it. I max out the limbs and put it on a bow scale and it bottom out the scale and didn't even brake the cams over. So I know its over 100#.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

UnlicenseDremel said:


> Well yeah, that was my top 4: PSE Omen Pro 80, Elite Pure 80, K&K Vindicator 80, and Athens Accomplice 90 or 100. Do you really think the Omen Pro 80 would generate more real world speed than the Athens 100? The Athens is a pretty danged aggressive cam @ 330 IBO. Sure it's no 360 like the Omen Pro with that 5.5" BH, but wouldn't the 20 lbs more draw weight easily more than 'outweigh' the 30 fps of IBO rating (360 - 330)? Those are presumably modern, highly-efficent cams and limbs on the Athens...
> 
> I think that a K&K Vindicator with 90 lb limbs or the Omen Pro with 90s would be the pig's feces - perfect balance of efficiency, speed, ease of draw, quietness, etc., for draw-loc use for me. But they don't make those (do they?).
> 
> ...


Not with all things being equal.. 
Say an 80lbs Omen Pro with an ibo 400gr arrow
Then a 100lbs Athens with a 500gr arrow 
The Omen is gonna kick the cowboy crap out of the Athens through the chrono...if both are set to 30" draw and tuned I'd bet the Omen Pro will he Atleast 30fps faster if not a touch more... All that added speed makes up for the KE as well...
I know Athens bows pretty well, I was on their staff for a couple years and have setup a lot of their bows... Good bows but when it comes to speed & KE they ain't close to the Omen.


----------



## Deerhorn (Aug 21, 2011)

She is not a girlie woman.

http://news.sky.com/home/world-news/article/15277040


----------



## UnlicenseDremel (Jul 7, 2011)

> Not with all things being equal..
> Say an 80lbs Omen Pro with an ibo 400gr arrow
> Then a 100lbs Athens with a 500gr arrow
> The Omen is gonna kick the cowboy crap out of the Athens through the chrono...if both are set to 30" draw and tuned I'd bet the Omen Pro will he Atleast 30fps faster if not a touch more... All that added speed makes up for the KE as well...
> I know Athens bows pretty well, I was on their staff for a couple years and have setup a lot of their bows... Good bows but when it comes to speed & KE they ain't close to the Omen.


No, right -- I know that, but that's not what I'm asking about. I'm asking about apples to apples - the same 500 (or heavier) arrows. Actually my question was to ascertain "general / overall power" as a good proxy for speed/trajectory with any arrow I choose, which will happen to be heavies with this bow. The reality is, and thus my specific question is (should have clarified), is which gives better trajectory for my 695 and up arrows, since that's what this rig is going to be? I could ask it like this:

Apples to Apples:

Which gives more speed with a 695 grain arrow (which would be the same answer as 1000 or 500 or....; it would also be the same answer as 400 or 450, but the latter are irrelevant questions question on the Athens they would dip under the 5 gr/lb, so you wouldn't actually shoot that setup.)

1. Omen Pro, 80 lb limbs, 358 IBO, 30" draw, 24.5" powerstroke (remember, the IBO *already* takes into the account the draw/BH/powerstroke, so be careful not to weigh that in there twice when analyzing; I'm just laying it all out here for clarity)

or

2. Accomplice 32, 100 lb limbs, 330 IBO, 30" draw, 23.0" powerstroke 

That's the question. Does *28-30ish fps more IBO* (due to BH/powerstroke mainly, but also limbs/cams/design/draw curve shape) _TRUMP_ the *extra 20 lbs* under the draw curve, which IBO rating does NOT account for, or not? 

My gut would tell me no, but evidently the answer is yes, based on the calculations above (113 ft-lbs roughly for the Omen Pro versus 100-107 ft-lbs for the Athens; that's apples to apples even though 400 grainer is used in the 113 calculation; it's gonna stay about same energy calculating a 500+ gr arrow). So there's my answer which is all well and good, *IF* PSE isn't fudging the 358-366 numbers; don't they have a reputation for being fairly honest/close on that issue?

The advantages of the Omen Pro 80 are: easier to draw, probably quieter, and much easier to sell down the road.

The advantage of the Accomplice 100 are lower purchase price (I think), easier tuning/stay in tune longer, and it has two holes in the riser instead of one, which I very well may need trying to rig up both a rest and a drawloc. Plus I'd rather buy from a smaller maker and reward their very good customer service, as well as have something a little different.

It's a tough call - I'm still keeping K&K and Elite in the mix for now, and leaning toward the Athens. 




> Man that's a scary thought.


Which one? Putting a drawloc on a warbow or putting a 90 lb limb on a Vindicator? I think the 90 lb Vindicator would be perfect, because the brace height/ draw weight combo would actually be more "shootable" (I think) if I ever tried to shoot it without the draw loc, than *either* the Omen Pro 80 or Accomplice 100 - just on overall balance, considering peak pull, draw curve/cams, and brace height.

Thanks again.


----------



## UnlicenseDremel (Jul 7, 2011)

One more thing to consider: The IBO ratings DO implicitly take into account (among other things) powerstroke, which is based on the actual unchangeable BH, but a 'standardized' 30.0" draw - right? That's fine and dandy for the Omen Pro, since it maxes out at 30" draw anyway. BUT, the Accomplice maxes out at 30.5", not 30.0". So, if Athens did not fudge their numbers, and tested 330 based on 30.0", then you get a 'free' extra 1/2" because on the draw-loc use, I can comfortable go up to 30.5" as I'm doing now** - you're not limited to actual normal draw length. Now, that's ONLY 1/2", right - not very much? However, when you're talking about 100 lb limbs, that could actually bump it up a fair amount - not sure how much, but maybe 15-25 fps even on a 500 gr arrow...??? I just don't know. 1/2" might just generate some mustard when it's got 100 lbs behind it, seems to me; maybe. Very minor issue, but still....

**I'm using the 'far end' of the 30" module/slot on this bow here, this year - very comfortably, which is presumably around 30.25" or 30.5".



> She is not a girlie woman.
> 
> http://news.sky.com/home/world-news/article/15277040


Yes, true enough. But that cute little chick didn't kill ALL of the big 5 (I don't think) with a bow -- Joella Bates did - WITH an Athens bow, within a month!

http://www.kyantlerco.com/?32

Now that's a hardcore huntin' chick!! 


One other thing: Is there anything else I should consider, does anyone think, beyond my top 4 brands, for this kind of setup? I obviously need a lot of good strong construction of riser & limbs (durability), for this kind of extended-drawn-times use. Choices at present are: Accomplice 32 @ 100, Accomplice 32 @ 90, Omen Pro @ 80, Vindicator @ 80, Elite Pure @ 80; maaaybe even the Mathews MR5 @ 80.... thanks.


----------



## honda250r (Feb 25, 2011)

Mathews monster safari has 85a pound limbs but it will go up to 89 pounds


----------



## UnlicenseDremel (Jul 7, 2011)

Anyone have any more ideas/thoughts on the new posts since Sept 15th, 2011 (posts 147 through 158)? Thanks.




> Mathews monster safari has 85a pound limbs but it will go up to 89 pounds


Yeah, but sorry, I ain't paying $2,100 for a bow that's maybe $200 better than a $950 bow.


----------



## DeadShotDes (Sep 23, 2010)

my monster xlr8 goes up to 80#


----------



## pumba (Sep 16, 2010)

The mathews monsters go to 80# and they would be fairly smooth to draw. As stated Elite make high poundage bows tried pulling a GT500 with 80# limbs thought I was going to rip my shoulder from the socket and I use 70# bows for both hunting and target archery. But Im sure that if you want to use a high poundage bow you would be able to work your way up to the bigger pounds


----------



## BowtechKid07 (Jul 12, 2007)

Does anyone know of and 2012 bows that are available with 90# limbs? I see alot in 80 but none in 90.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Because we are trying to help the guy….that’s all. Why in the earth would you shoot a 100 pound bow for 3D? When the guy next to you is getting the same FPS at 60? That’s a pretty big advantage you have to make up….but like you said that choice is ultimately yours.

Then as you get older you increase your chances of causing damage to yourself or dealing with the damage that was done from the years of doing that. Then you look back and think did I really have to do that? What did I get from it? Well if you are a target archer….you get nothing from it but negatives and the chance of getting hurt. If you are a hunter you do get benefits if it’s comfortable for you to shoot but again having 3 times the energy you need does warrant the question…….why?

I think many times people go this route is because they want to have the biggest badest toy on the block……….Now if you ARE shooting big African game……I can totally understand the reason. When I was younger I was much smarter than all the old folks that tried to help me out and tell me stuff like this……but man I sure wish I would have listened…..cause now I’m much dumber than I was then….lol. 

IMHO I want to hear all the facts because I’m going to filter out the info and pick what I want to do anyway………but there’s nothing wrong with giving good advice either. No one is making you take it……and he got his answer too!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Lol. My max weight is 63lbs. I'm only 30 and very healthy. Anything more is not needed!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

BowtechKid07 said:


> Does anyone know of and 2012 bows that are available with 90# limbs? I see alot in 80 but none in 90.


Athens will go up to 100# I believe.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes Athens has the big 4 model that will go to 100lbs. 
Although not sure I could shoot it.


----------



## RackAttak (Mar 7, 2012)

PM Breathn. He's been making some PsEs in the 100+ range.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah heavy poundage is just dumb, who wants all that power 


KOKEMO


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

dhvac said:


> my katera is at 83
> dont understand some of the girley men here.....ohhh I am going to get hurt cause I use a muscle, ohhhh I have to go to the doctors because I cant put my body to use
> 
> now I know some guys could never move that kinda weight but I am benching over 325, squatting 450+ and I can curl over 100 lbs do you really think that an 80 lb bow even works me out? I know I am not the strongest gut out there or even on this site, heck the guy who go me back into lifting benches 550+ I doubt a 100 lb bow would even slow him down
> ...


Go get you an 83# longbow and shoot it all day, see how that makes you feel. Compounds might PEAK at a certain weight but you aren't holding near that weight at full draw. Get ahold of a real bow that makes you hold that weight and see how that feels. Draw it, and hold it as long as your compound and see how your back and shoulders feel after a session.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

mtn3531 said:


> Go get you an 83# longbow and shoot it all day, see how that makes you feel. Compounds might PEAK at a certain weight but you aren't holding near that weight at full draw. Get ahold of a real bow that makes you hold that weight and see how that feels. Draw it, and hold it as long as your compound and see how your back and shoulders feel after a session.


Challenge accepted. Wonder if dad still has his 100lb longbow. 


KOKEMO


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

When you have a short draw, (27.5 like me) the extra poundage make up for speed and kinetic energy. So if shooting 75-80 feels good, why not do it?


----------



## Lazerbeans (Feb 4, 2009)

_Puny humans......_


----------



## BowtechKid07 (Jul 12, 2007)

I checked Athens web site but cant find any heavy limb bows on there.


----------



## ccumming (Feb 14, 2012)

Monster Safari should get the job done...but dang thats a lot of poundage


----------



## azflyman (Mar 19, 2012)

Sure is nice here in Oregon today, not a cloud in sight.


----------



## Lazerbeans (Feb 4, 2009)

When I went for my run late this morning it was 81 degrees. Better than the 89-92 it usally is when I run:darkbeer:


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Shoot what u want, me, I LIKE POWER!!!


----------



## Lazerbeans (Feb 4, 2009)

UGH Grog like shoot telephone pole
killem dino dead:wink:


----------



## K3N5 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello all, this thread has been bumped a few times, so I figured I would bump it again. I would say that one reason for shooting a 100 lb bow is for martial arts reasons. Not everyone shoots bows and arrows (or firearms) for hunting. If you want to practice the archery done by say the Mongols for example, you are probably going to need about a 100 lb bow resistance. In terms of body, I would make sure to properly condition the whole body for such resistances and also work both sides so as not to create an imbalance.

I would imagine one would want to be capable of weighted pullups, heavy rows, and a good deadlift (lower back strength). Also because doing this will give the tendons and ligaments time to build up more strength as well (they acquire strength slower than muscles). Maintaining this and then watching your body while you practice and train and you should be okay. It's like the difference between a guy who gets a job having to lift heavy objects a lot and develops bad back problems versus a guy who works out regularly and does heavy deadlifts (the lower back gets worked heavily) but doesn't develop any problems as he ages, and if anything, retains a better back than many who don't workout. You have to make sure the muscles have time to recover.

Drawing a heavy bow regularly when you don't have adequate muscular strength overall in your physique is asking for injuries IMO. When the longbowmen of England would train regularly and developed spinal deformities, well they only trained one side and they also didn't know what we know now about how to do strength training and all that to strengthen up the body and prevent any deformities or imbalances from occurring.


----------

